# How will you celebrate Reformation Day?



## Arch2k (Oct 10, 2005)

We may not be able to celebrate "holidays" [another subject] but we sure can celebrate civil days of thanksgiving!



For more on Reformation Day, visit this thread.

What are your plans this Reformation Day?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 10, 2005)

Our church is going to plan something for an evening meal together. In lieu of Luther, we intend on drinking lots of German beer. Can you celebrate the Reformation without it? 

Seriously - we will have a get together celebrating that Monday night, OCT. 31st, something thereabouts. We haven't fully decided yet.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 10, 2005)

In our church, the last Sunday evening of the month is dedicated to fellowship. We're going to modify it and have a Reformation Party.
We're going to have games for the kids that teach about various aspects of the Reformation.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 10, 2005)

Collecting and giving out candy while handing out gospel tracts.


----------



## heartoflesh (Oct 10, 2005)

We're going bowling.


----------



## doulosChristou (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> In our church, the last Sunday evening of the month is dedicated to fellowship. We're going to modify it and have a Reformation Party.
> We're going to have games for the kids that teach about various aspects of the Reformation.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 10, 2005)

Here are some Reformation Day Ideas.

Have a "Baptismal Apple Dunk"

Run a "Law and Gospel Shuffle Relay"

Create a "Fishers of Men" Fishing Pond 

Do a "Defeat the Devil Ball Toss"

Play "Pin the 95 Theses on the Wittenberg Door"

Run a "Throw Indulgences in the Trash" relay

Find a storyteller to tell of the events of Luther´s life!

Have a costume party "“ everyone dress up as their favorite reformation personality.

Have a special showing of the Movie "Luther" at church or in your home! 

Hold a "Mightiest Fortress" building contest- build a tower and see whose is strongest.

Participate in the "Diet of Worms" - otherwise known as gummy worm eating contest.

Drink lots of Oktoberfest.


----------



## Craig (Oct 10, 2005)

We'll be playing "pin the tail on the papal bull"...then burn it.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 10, 2005)

We'll be having a fellowship meal and then watch the movie Luther


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> We'll be playing "pin the tail on the papal bull"...then burn it.


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 10, 2005)

with ale no doubt!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 11, 2005)

We are having a Luther night where we are going to look at his life and accomplishments and watch a video of different scenes from various movies on his life. I think someone at church must have put that together. We are going to have popcorn and snacks. 

Last year we did a little game night with various reformation themed games and some jousting that the kids loved. It involved two wagons with a kid in each wagon wearing a silly hat and they each had a water noodle and as they were pushed past each other the object was to remove the other kids hat. This was a big hit. It think they got three passes each, best out of three.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, here at RTS Jackson, for a few months now my roommates and I have been thinking of making a pope mobile. I work at maintence on campus and ask my boss if I could use one the golf carts for it and he said I could. Now we just need a pope (student) and and a chair, and we will be set to drive around campus all day in the pope mobile.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 11, 2005)

I play Ein' FestBurg on the home organ, full blast, and try to get everyone to sing in German.

Vic


----------



## Poimen (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Well, here at RTS Jackson, for a few months now my roommates and I have been thinking of making a pope mobile. I work at maintence on campus and ask my boss if I could use one the golf carts for it and he said I could. Now we just need a pope (student) and and a chair, and we will be set to drive around campus all day in the pope mobile.





If you do it, make sure you take some pictures and post them here.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 11, 2005)

That's hilarious Andrew.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll try to take pictures of that.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2005)

One church in our denomination is planning a reenactment of the disputation between Martin Luther and John Eck, among other things, in 16th century apparel under torchlight. 

We will be having a family celebration but I don't know the details yet. We are also trying to figure out how to appropriately celebrate the 400th anniversary of Guy Fawke's Day later in the week (known as Pope's Day in America). 

First, of course, we will get spiffed up using our Pope soap-on-a-rope:







Then it's likely that the festivities will include singing Psalm 46 and the Reformation Day Song, perhaps listening to Mendelssohn's Reformation Symphony, drinking ale, 











and otherwise rejoicing Purim-style in the great work of God known as the REFORMATION!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_We are also trying to figure out how to appropriately celebrate the 400th anniversary of Guy Fawke's Day later in the week (known as Pope's Day in America).



Man, us Protestants will take any chance we can get to celebrate the failure of the Catholics! 

Maybe that's because in today's society, the healing of the mortal wound is happening, and the Catholics are winning. 

But praise God, because in the end, King Jesus will place all of his enemies under his feet!


----------



## Bryan (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll likely be working on the 31st, so the week before I will be attempting to get some of my freinds from the Varsity Christian Fellowship on campus to come and discuss theology at a pub in rememberance of Luther 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Richard King (Oct 12, 2005)

I have this pipe tobacco mix called Mountain Mist and this beverage called Shiner Bock which I think I will gather round me as I begin to read
A Simple Overview of Covenant Theology by C. Matthew McMahon.
Hows that for a reformation plan?
I may even nail a do not disturb sign on my door in honor of Luther.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 31, 2005)

I plan on watching one of the DVD's about Luther, reciting the 95 theses, thanking God for the Reformation of his church, and petitioning him for it once again.


----------



## Peter (Oct 31, 2005)

PSA 46C BPS ein feste burg

kudos to the one about pinning the tail on the papal bull


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Oct 31, 2005)

The kids got to enjoy their diet of worms after lunch today.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 31, 2005)

*You Huguenot's CRACK ME UP*! 

I loved the Reformation Day Song Andrew
And the diet of worms. 
This song is great....

Reformation Day song (sung to the tune of "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious"):

When I was just ein junger Mann I studied canon law;
While Erfurt was a challenge, it was just to please my Pa.
Then came the storm, the lightning struck, I called upon Saint Anne,
I shaved my head, I took my vows, an Augustinian! Oh "¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

When Tetzel came near Wittenberg, St. Peter´s profits soared,
I wrote a little notice for the All Saints´ Bull´tin board:
"œYou cannot purchase merits, for we´re justified by grace!
Here´s 95 more reasons, Brother Tetzel, in your face! Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

They loved my tracts, adored my wit, all were exempleror;
The Pope, however, hauled me up before the Emperor.
"œAre these your books? Do you recant?" King Charles did demand,
"œI will not change me Diet, Sir, God help me here I stand." Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

Duke Frederick took the Wise approach, responding to my words,
By knighting "œGeorge" as hostage in the Kingdom of the Birds.
Use Brother Martin´s model if the languages you seek,
Stay locked inside a castle with your Hebrew and your Greek! Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

Let´s raise our steins and Concord Books while gathered in this place,
And spread the word that "œcatholic" is spelled with lower case;
The Word remains unfettered when the Spirit gets his chance,
So come on, Katy, drop your lute, and join us in our dance! Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 31, 2005)

We're having a celebration of sorts. A b-day celebration for my child.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 1, 2006)

Reformation day is fast approaching! 

Here is a great Reformation Day Wallpaper!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Reformation day is fast approaching!
> 
> Here is a great Reformation Day Wallpaper!



thanks Jeff!!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 1, 2006)

Our church is getting together on Saturday the 28th (D.V.) for a Reformation Party. Last year we had moved down that very week and were able to attend for the first time. The food was awesome. We will likely sing several Psalms and Pastor Worrell might give a short address on some aspect of the Reformation.

A relatively new congregant (ex-RCC, I might add) asked me if we could make a pope piñata for the kids. I told him to talk to the Session.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 1, 2006)

We are having a conference.
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=20779#pid280990


----------



## MW (Oct 1, 2006)

This is only partial reformation day, as Luther was still willing to appeal to the Pope. The reformation proper commenced with the solemn declaration of a conscience captive to the Word of God.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 1, 2006)

Amen!

rsc



> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> This is only partial reformation day, as Luther was still willing to appeal to the Pope. The reformation proper commenced with the solemn declaration of a conscience captive to the Word of God.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 1, 2006)

I was going to try to make some decadent treats involving chocolate and kirsch and affix the following labels.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2006)

If I was back at my home Church in Temecula I would be enjoying some great fellowship and fun for the children.

I've actually written a Reformation Puppet Show that I'll find and post on the board for any interested. It was well received when performed for two years.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Oct 1, 2006)

It'd be tough to convince my Mom I'm not just trying to hold a Christianized Halloween.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll be celebrating the end of the Ramadan fast. 

My neighbors would be like so, "Luther...who ...?" 
Or rather, "siapa?" 

If you utter anything that sounds like Reformasi here they start thinking about Sukarno and Suharto....


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2006)

We dress the kids in silly costumes and go collect candy from the neighbors.

Is that what you meant?


----------

